# Missing EN Worlders



## BSF (Jul 27, 2005)

Just noting a few people that I haven't seen around lately.

Krieg
Tom Cashel
MEG Hal

I know there are others.  Are these folks OK?  Has anyone heard from them lately?  I miss them.

Who else is missing?


----------



## Henry (Jul 27, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Just noting a few people that I haven't seen around lately.
> 
> Krieg
> Tom Cashel
> ...




Tom Cashel is "dead" -- Cutter XXIII killed him and took his stuff. 

The other two I've not seen in a while - Hal's profile says the last time he logged in was December of last year. Hope he and Krieg are well.

One other poster I've always wondered and worried about is Wolfspider. He had some really bad stuff going on in his life two years back, and we never heard from him after that. Last time he logged in was July of '03. I seriously hope it's because he did some prioritizing and is well in his life, but I'm not one to pry needlessly unless I have reason to believe it's important.

Others I miss from time to time:

Djeta and Mojo (I think Mojo pops in now and again, though)
Ruin Explorer (he's active on NTL, though, so I guess he's OK)
PA (Far as I know he's teaching in New York -- really nice guy)

and others whom I'm sure I'd remember if I had a memory spark on their handles.


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

Let's not forget about hong. I think we all miss him a lot.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 27, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> PA (Far as I know he's teaching in New York -- really nice guy)




I heard from him via e-mail right after 9/11 -- I can't recall if I've seen him around here since. 

Yeah ... it's hard to remember not seeing someone.  I wonder if there's a report vbulletin can run (anyone who was "last seen" before a certain date)?


----------



## Henry (Jul 27, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I heard from him via e-mail right after 9/11 -- I can't recall if I've seen him around here since.




He went to the 2002 Gencon, because he sent me a bunch of goodies from it, as well as a poster signed by a bunch of ENworlders -- including you, I think.  I've also seen him around in '03, but can't remember if he said he was returning to France, or staying to teach in NYC.



> Yeah ... it's hard to remember not seeing someone.  I wonder if there's a report vbulletin can run (anyone who was "last seen" before a certain date)?




I don't know of one, but I'll do some digging. I usually count over three months as "missing" in my personal estimation. Then again, I don't think I've even been "missing" from ENworld for over a week.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 27, 2005)

I've passed several since I've posted a lot more frequently this year. Some of them have quite a few posts.

Meg Hal stopped posting over the Morrus fiasco with the big advertising/publisher rant on the front page.

I noticed that Hong was here recently. He posted in off-topic on 7/7. And was "last seen today". So, he's around.


There are actually quite a number of page 2 and page 3 posters who haven't been on in a long time:

Wicht (last posted 12-25-03) - 6,148 posts

Tokiwong (last posted 11-30-04) - 5,592 posts

Uriel (last posted  2-11-05) - 5,103 posts

Horacio (last posted 03-09-04) - 4,725 posts

KitanaVorr (last posted 2-13-04) - 4,274 posts


----------



## BSF (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah Djeta and MojoGM were both fun.  I email Djeta occasionally to see how they are doing.  Hmm, might be time to do that again.  

Cutter XXIII killed Tom Cashel?  I should have guessed.   I will keep it in mind. for future reference.


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Meg Hal stopped posting over the Morrus fiasco with the big advertising/publisher rant on the front page.




I remember that. That was just ugly from the start.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2005)

Mr Fidgit and Lrd Apoc both of whom have not been on in a while I think.  dragongrl has been gone for a while,


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> dragongrl has been gone for a while,




Was going to mention her

Horacio's been gone too.

I haven't seen EternalKnight lately, though I havne't been online as much myself so perhaps we just haven't crossed paths.  Still, if we were around, they're be an Ashes cricket thread I would think


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmm, I miss a bunch. Kwalish Kid, Forgotten Hater, Liquide, Chris Nightwing, Karin's Dad, SHARK, Chronosome, Angelsboi ()... Ruin Explorer was really cool, but he's already been mentioned.

Dang, this thread and Eric's 6 year thread is really making me nostalgic


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 27, 2005)

SHARK was just here not long ago--within the last few weeks anyway.

Quickbeam hasn't been gone per se, but he's sure been a lot quieter than normal (of course I literally see him from time to time; he's in my gaming group. )  And I've seen Horacio and hong both on rpg.net much more recently than I have here; hong is actually pretty active at rpg.net.  Maybe he's switched from D&D to Exalted?

I also have noticed (and missed) Krieg and wicht both--hope they're doing OK.  Was Krieg the one going through a divorce recently, or am I getting him mixed up with someone else?  If it was him, that could explain his absence here.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 27, 2005)

Mentiioning Liquide makes me remember Blacksway.


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> ...Angelsboi ()...




I honestly got choked up for a second there.


----------



## BSF (Jul 27, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I also have noticed (and missed) Krieg and wicht both--hope they're doing OK.  Was Krieg the one going through a divorce recently, or am I getting him mixed up with someone else?  If it was him, that could explain his absence here.




I think I remember something about a divorce and a medical procedure.  I hope everything is going well for him.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 27, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Hmm, I miss a bunch. Kwalish Kid, Forgotten Hater, Liquide, Chris Nightwing, Karin's Dad, SHARK, Chronosome, Angelsboi ()... Ruin Explorer was really cool, but he's already been mentioned.
> 
> Dang, this thread and Eric's 6 year thread is really making me nostalgic





KarinsDad still posts in the rules forum from time to time.

And Liquide just posted looking for gamers in the GsG forum. I just sent him an email today as a matter of fact.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 27, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> SHARK was just here not long ago--within the last few weeks anyway.



And he also just responded in a thread I started not half an hour ago.  So he's not gone.   


			
				BSF said:
			
		

> I think I remember something about a divorce and a medical procedure. I hope everything is going well for him.



Yeah, it was him.  Here's the thread where he talked about it.  It was only a few weeks after this that he went MIA, so I'd guess we know what's keeping him busy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

I haven't seen Diaglo in a while, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Diaglo in a while, but maybe that's just me.




that's just you, he's been posting


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 27, 2005)

I haven't seen Crothian in several seconds.

Oh, never mind.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 27, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> KarinsDad still posts in the rules forum from time to time.




And has been posting on the WotC SW forums of late, as well.


----------



## Rel (Jul 27, 2005)

I used to see Karin's Dad on the ICE forums discussing HARP but it's been a long while since I was there.  

After mentioning him in Eric's thread earlier today, I was thinking about kreynolds.  I miss him.  He was sort of like "Teflon Billy Lite".


----------



## Darkness (Jul 27, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> One other poster I've always wondered and worried about is Wolfspider. He had some really bad stuff going on in his life two years back, and we never heard from him after that. Last time he logged in was July of '03. I seriously hope it's because he did some prioritizing and is well in his life, but I'm not one to pry needlessly unless I have reason to believe it's important.



 I've seen him in RPG.net recently, FWIW.
I also saw Horacio there some time this year.
hong is now an RPG.net regular.
Chronosome is in Nothingland.

I miss Sixchan. He hasn't been here since October '03.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 27, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've seen him in RPG.net recently, FWIW.
> I also saw Horacio there some time this year.
> hong is now an RPG.net regular.
> Chronosome is in Nothingland.
> ...




Wasn't Sixchan female? I'm probably thinking of someone else though.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I remember that. That was just ugly from the start.




Yep. That really hurt a lot of feelings and burned some bridges. It's the main reason I'm not as active here as I once was.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I honestly got choked up for a second there.



What happened to Angelsboi?  I would swear I just saw a post from him/her recently.


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> What happened to Angelsboi?  I would swear I just saw a post from him/her recently.




Angelsboi passed away a little over a year ago. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=91525


----------



## Darkness (Jul 28, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> What happened to Angelsboi?  I would swear I just saw a post from him/her recently.



AB's last thread was recently bumped again, so...


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> AB's last thread was recently bumped again, so...




I keep searching and I can not find it. I know I saw it recently. Someone got a link?


----------



## Darkness (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I keep searching and I can not find it. I know I saw it recently. Someone got a link?



Well, the one I mean wasn't actually started by AB. See reveal's post for link.


----------



## Turjan (Jul 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> hong is now an RPG.net regular.



He fell victim to the Exalted virus .


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

KitanaVorr (last posted 2-13-04) - 4,274 posts

I wonder how the Queen of Play By Post is doing? She is a classy lady and a great GM and player!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 28, 2005)

I recently tried to email Horacio, hoping to find out what's up with him. I mean, he used to be a big fan of my storyhour, so him vanishing was terrible. *grin*

Y'know what's good, though? The fact that we have so many people we _can_ miss. We've met many great people here at EN World, and it reflects well on us that most of them were cool enough for us to note their departure.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I used to see Karin's Dad on the ICE forums discussing HARP but it's been a long while since I was there.




Haha, they banned him from the HARP forums. He just complained one time too much.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Angelsboi passed away a little over a year ago.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=91525



Wow.  That's a real bummer.  A little late to say so, I suppose, but I'm really sorry to hear that.  I hope his family is doing well, at least.

This makes me think that this is a good time to plug Henry's "Thank You" thread.  It's folks like Angelsboi, and folks like those who mourn him, who make these boards a community.  

I'm glad you're all here.


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2005)

Seeing the Angelsboi thread bumped reminded me of another group of people I don't see so much any more... some of the publishers who used to haunt these halls like SSS-Druid and the Fiery Dragon gang (except for Klaus, who seems to be keeping a presence). It's unfortunate that bitter folks can sometimes make it un-fun for publishers to hang out in public forums.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jul 28, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Just noting a few people that I haven't seen around lately.
> 
> 
> MEG Hal
> ...




Hal is still a little pissed about that thing with the advitisers and publishers.  I keep telling him people are looking for him and ask about him.  

 He has a new job, completely new schedule and a few other things but he is doing well.  He can't roll a D20 to save his life or the party but his Angel character at least died going out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Jul 28, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Cutter XXIII killed Tom Cashel?  I should have guessed.   I will keep it in mind. for future reference.




Didn't get his postcount, though.  

Tom Cashel...now there's a name I've not heard in a long time...a long time...

Thanks for thinking of old cousin Tom Cashel. I can tell you that he is doing awesome, currently a little drunk (but not drunk enough to start a thread declaring it), and has a fantastic, healthy, charismatic little baby boy asleep in the next room, and wife asleep upstairs. We're all doing pretty darn good, all things considered.

Anyway, TC's not missing. He's me!

Now I sleep too. Good night, all!


----------



## Goblyn (Jul 28, 2005)

I haven't seen S'mon around? Has anybody else?

Hong told us he was leaving. It was job-taking-a-lot-of-time related, IIRC.

Y'know who I haven't seen for a while? A Silent Wail. Where'd he go, anyway; anyone know?


----------



## Goblyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Also: is Hypersmurf gone(Psion's title made me think of it), or judging ENNIES or something?

That's what my complacency chip has told me of Piratecat, so I don't question his absence.


----------



## warlord (Jul 28, 2005)

Quick question and I want the truth until recently I was fairly inactive at ENworld(I found the Buffy rpg boards) did anyone notice I was gone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Also: is Hypersmurf gone(Psion's title made me think of it), or judging ENNIES or something?




Hyper is around...  I see about 4 posts a day from him at least.  (Check the rules forum though he's started PbP recently you might want to check the "Playing the Game" Forum.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> There are actually quite a number of page 2 and page 3 posters who haven't been on in a long time:




I can help with the PbPers.



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> Tokiwong (last posted 11-30-04) - 5,592 posts



  He posted that he was going to take a break...  His job in real life makes him one to worry about though.   



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> Uriel (last posted  2-11-05) - 5,103 posts



 Posts a still alive post in the Talking the Talk forum every once in awhile but he's extremely busy in real life with work.



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> KitanaVorr (last posted 2-13-04) - 4,274 posts



 Last I heard she was lost in New York City.  Again someone work to darn hard.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 28, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> Tom Cashel...now there's a name I've not heard in a long time...a long time...
> 
> Thanks for thinking of old cousin Tom Cashel. I can tell you that he is doing awesome, currently a little drunk (but not drunk enough to start a thread declaring it), and has a fantastic, healthy, charismatic little baby boy asleep in the next room, and wife asleep upstairs. We're all doing pretty darn good, all things considered.




Yeah, that Tom Cashel guy was pretty cool. I wonder what he's been up to.... Maybe fighting pirates.... or ninjas.... in space! Keep up the good fight, you're an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Ninja Zorak (Jul 28, 2005)

What? Nobody's missed me?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 28, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Seeing the Angelsboi thread bumped reminded me of another group of people I don't see so much any more... some of the publishers who used to haunt these halls like SSS-Druid and the Fiery Dragon gang (except for Klaus, who seems to be keeping a presence). It's unfortunate that bitter folks can sometimes make it un-fun for publishers to hang out in public forums.




Well, I won't speak to Joe's (SSS-Druid) reasons for vanishing, but I'll pass along the fact that he's missed.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm kinda disappointed that no one noticed I've been gone for a month (ish).


----------



## Darkness (Jul 28, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I haven't seen S'mon around? Has anybody else?



 Yes, quite a bit.


			
				Goblyn said:
			
		

> Y'know who I haven't seen for a while? A Silent Wail. Where'd he go, anyway; anyone know?



 Did he ever post in EN World? I thought he was a (short-time) RPG.net poster.


----------



## glass (Jul 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Let's not forget about hong. I think we all miss him a lot.




I think he mostly frequents RPG.net these days. _EDIT: ...as several people have already said._


glass.


----------



## glass (Jul 28, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> Quick question and I want the truth until recently I was fairly inactive at ENworld(I found the Buffy rpg boards) did anyone notice I was gone?




I considered asking if I disapeared, would anyone notice or care. I decided I probably didn't want to know...  


glass.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I haven't seen S'mon around? Has anybody else?
> 
> Hong told us he was leaving. It was job-taking-a-lot-of-time related, IIRC.
> 
> Y'know who I haven't seen for a while? A Silent Wail. Where'd he go, anyway; anyone know?




I see S'mon around all the time. You're just not looking!


----------



## Rel (Jul 28, 2005)

One poster who disappeared for a while on me was Darklone.  He was a frequent poster in my Story Hour (and a whole lot of others too) but vanished for quite some time and I got concerned.  I e-mailed him and he told me that he had to finish some work on his degree and stuff like that.  I've seen him around here and there lately but not as much as I used to.


----------



## GentleGiant (Jul 29, 2005)

Just shot an e-mail off to Krieg, let's hope he responds


----------



## Belen (Jul 29, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> Quick question and I want the truth until recently I was fairly inactive at ENworld(I found the Buffy rpg boards) did anyone notice I was gone?




I did.  It's good that you're posting again.


----------



## Belen (Jul 29, 2005)

I heard from Djeta a few months ago.  We wondered what happened to her and she posted to let us know that she could no longer post from work and has not had the time at home.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 29, 2005)

The Fiery Dragon dudes are astoundigly busy with real life stuff. FDP-Jason just had a new child... well, his wife did; FDP-James is busy with his job; Red Baron (Scott) has to splice himself between FDP stuff and Everquest.

So while I have tons of work to do (Tunnels & Trolls, baby!) and a little one to attend to, EN World just seems to find a way to suck the time right out of me!


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 29, 2005)

re: Tokiwong



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He posted that he was going to take a break...  His job in real life makes him one to worry about though.




What is his RL job?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> re: Tokiwong What is his RL job?




Sorry, Curtis, I don't think I'm at liberty to say...


----------



## reveal (Jul 29, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> re: Tokiwong
> 
> What is his RL job?




According to his profile, he's an _Apprentice Evil Overlord_.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, Curtis, I don't think I'm at liberty to say...




Not sure either, but I remember he used to be able to post from work. The fact that he hasn't posted for so long has me worried


----------



## fett527 (Aug 4, 2005)

Ninja Zorak said:
			
		

> What? Nobody's missed me?




You're kidding right?


----------



## Rel (Aug 4, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> You're kidding right?




Hell, he's a Ninja.  Even when he WAS here I didn't know it!


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 4, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I haven't seen S'mon around? Has anybody else?
> 
> Hong told us he was leaving. It was job-taking-a-lot-of-time related, IIRC.
> 
> Y'know who I haven't seen for a while? A Silent Wail. Where'd he go, anyway; anyone know?



S'mon has been posting in general this week, and I've seen him a couple of weeks ago at the game he dm's - might have been busy with RL stuff though as its the university vacations.


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 4, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Hong told us he was leaving. It was job-taking-a-lot-of-time related, IIRC.



So Hong has a job posting on RPG.net?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 5, 2005)

Clearly the fact that I've showed up again on randomlingshouse has meant that no one has mentioned me...

Plus I drop in on Story Hours n'that occasionally.

*shrug*

It'd be pretty silly of me to get annoyed that I haven't been mentioned on the thread, anyway. *grin*


----------



## Goblyn (Aug 6, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I see S'mon around all the time. You're just not looking!




Darn my laziness! Darn it to heck!


----------



## caudor (Aug 6, 2005)

Hum, I haven't seen Buttercup in quite a while.  Perhaps I've just been missing her posts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2005)

caudor said:
			
		

> Hum, I haven't seen Buttercup in quite a while.  Perhaps I've just been missing her posts.



She posted in a GENCON thread the other day…  Call it a week ago at most.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 6, 2005)

Wolfspider and Bugaboo are two I can think of that I don't think hve been mentioned yet.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Aug 6, 2005)

Call off the search party.  I'm still here.


----------



## SSS-Druid (Aug 7, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Seeing the Angelsboi thread bumped reminded me of another group of people I don't see so much any more... some of the publishers who used to haunt these halls like SSS-Druid and the Fiery Dragon gang (except for Klaus, who seems to be keeping a presence). It's unfortunate that bitter folks can sometimes make it un-fun for publishers to hang out in public forums.




Hey there.

Thanks to Ari Marmell and Frank Brunner both for directing me to this thread. Its nice to be thought of fondly, I have to admit. 

I'll probably be in the area, as I do more d20 writing and the like. I've been playing in White Wolf's sandbox quite a bit lately; notably the new (forthcoming) edition of Exalted, as well as some work on the new Mage: the Awakening line, as well. I've also done some work for Green Ronin's Blue Rose Companion lately.

However, I just got my second assignment for WotC's D&D brand, and my first one, Stormwrack, has just hit the shelves, so I think it will be safe to assume that I'll be around.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 7, 2005)

Tiefling, who's probably busy with college or something. Maybe he's still on and I just don't recognize him, since I recall he changed his handle once.

Bill Door, who I would often get confdused with Chronosome.

Ashtal, who was once a mod, and departed to deal with RL, and hasn't been heard from since.

Also, muad'dib, angramainyu, and Ancalagon. Old, old guys. Are they still around?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 7, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Also, muad'dib, angramainyu, and Ancalagon. Old, old guys. Are they still around?




I've often wondered about those chaps too.


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, and wicht. Which wicht? That wicht.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello all


Saw this thread and decided to say HI

I am alive and I am not mad about the incident on the front page....seriously.

I needed some time away and I took it, I will not be as active on here but will still come around and say hi now and then, maybe hang on the tv/movie boards.

Check my lj in my sig for more info.

I could not log in on meg_hal so started a new name.
---------
Just Hal

http://www.livejournal.com/users/justhal/


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 17, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Hello all
> Saw this thread and decided to say HI




Hey Hal, glad to see you've still got an internet pulse.


----------



## francisca (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashy and Wargolem.

And neither are going to be at GenCon


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 17, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> 
> Saw this thread and decided to say HI
> ...




Nice to see you posting again, Hal!


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 17, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> 
> Saw this thread and decided to say HI
> ...




Good to hear you are well, and that your disappearance was not the result of the front page incident. I miss MEG. Any chance they will release anything in the future?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 17, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Hello all




OMG it's Hal.   Hi Hal!

*waves*


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 17, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Good to hear you are well, and that your disappearance was not the result of the front page incident. I miss MEG. Any chance they will release anything in the future?




We have some items in difft stages of completion that may come out as a pdf but I have been hoping they would have been done by now.

So the answer is........maybe  

I just started looking at the stuff again after a well needed break, and admit it is some good stuff, it won't sell but it is good stuff.   

So you may see some pdf's in the future from us but through Ronin Arts.  I am doing some other writing now and it is a refreshing change.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 17, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> OMG it's Hal.  Hi Hal!
> 
> *waves*




Hi Darrin, glad to see ya around.


----------



## Maldur (Aug 17, 2005)

Horacio I talk to fairly regulary.
Ill tell him you are looking for him RW


----------



## glass (Aug 17, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Cutter XXIII killed Tom Cashel?



From a certain point of view...  


glass.


----------



## Belen (Aug 18, 2005)

Ancalagon...now that is a name I have not heard in a long time.  He should post.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Hal,

glad to see your posts and your current projects are still in the works.


----------



## Henry (Aug 18, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> We have some items in difft stages of completion that may come out as a pdf but I have been hoping they would have been done by now....
> So you may see some pdf's in the future from us but through Ronin Arts.  I am doing some other writing now and it is a refreshing change.





Hey, Hal! 

I missed seeing your smiley-face, too.  I'm sorry to hear about Mystic Eye, as well, as there was at least one project I really wanted to see print.

I'm glad to hear about the continuing writing, and if you desire to reclaim your MEG_Hal screen name, e-mail me and I'll set it straight.

Stay pantsless, man.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 19, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Hi Hal,
> 
> glad to see your posts and your current projects are still in the works.




Thanks D enjoy GenCon...


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 19, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Hey, Hal!
> 
> I missed seeing your smiley-face, too.  I'm sorry to hear about Mystic Eye, as well, as there was at least one project I really wanted to see print.
> 
> ...




Which project?

I am OK as Just me for now  
And I will check in from time to time.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 21, 2005)

This board is just so monstrously huge now.
over a 1000 users online on a Sunday afternoon - wow.
It's still a great resource for a variety of information, though it's impossible to keep up with.

It's truly uplifting seeing how much PbP activity there is here, especially considering how much persuasion/annoying had to be done to get the forum made.


----------



## BSF (Aug 22, 2005)

Hal!  Hey Hal!  Glad to see you.  Dang, you popped up almost a week ago and I somehow didn't see it.  But I saw it now.  Looks like I should check out your livejournal.  Will do.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> This board is just so monstrously huge now.
> over a 1000 users online on a Sunday afternoon - wow.
> It's still a great resource for a variety of information, though it's impossible to keep up with.
> 
> It's truly uplifting seeing how much PbP activity there is here, especially considering how much persuasion/annoying had to be done to get the forum made.




And they said all the good trolls were gone from ENWorld.

Welcome back my most worthy adversary. Shall we to battle once more?

I'll take Lord of the Rings for a thousand, Alex.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Hal is still a little pissed about that thing with the advitisers and publishers. I keep telling him people are looking for him and ask about him.
> 
> He has a new job, completely new schedule and a few other things but he is doing well. He can't roll a D20 to save his life or the party but his Angel character at least died going out in a blaze of glory.




I miss Hal so much.   Please give him a hug for me!


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I miss Hal so much.   Please give him a hug for me!



Um... he's four posts ahead of you.  But we'll hug him anyways if you wish...


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

caudor said:
			
		

> Hum, I haven't seen Buttercup in quite a while. Perhaps I've just been missing her posts.




Aw, shucks. 

My RL has been crazy busy.  I opened a new, huge branch library, hired a boat load of new staff who all needed to be trained, was working on a Harry Potter release party (we ended up with 2000 people attending!) and a few other things.  I haven't had a great deal of free time.  

However, I'm back now!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 22, 2005)

Uzumaki, are you sure you're asking about *ENWorlders*?  Every single one of the people on your list here was more active on Nutkinland.  



			
				Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Tiefling, who's probably busy with college or something. Maybe he's still on and I just don't recognize him, since I recall he changed his handle once.




He has permanently changed his name, 'cause he got in too many internet fights.  I don't know if he posts here, but he's a regular on Nothingland.



			
				Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Bill Door, who I would often get confdused with Chronosome.




There's a darn good reason you would confuse the two.  If you know what I mean.  



			
				Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Ashtal, who was once a mod, and departed to deal with RL, and hasn't been heard from since.




After she was a mod here, she was a mod and admin at Nothingland.  She is currently a chef, which means no posting at work and little free time outside of work.



			
				Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Also, muad'dib, angramainyu, and Ancalagon. Old, old guys. Are they still around?




Muad'dib posted less and less and then disappeared.  Angramainyu is a successful photographer, but he doesn't post much any more.  Ancalagon is a very active Nothinglander -- one of pillars of the community, as it were.

So that's all but Muad'dib.  I miss him.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> 
> Saw this thread and decided to say HI
> ...




/me squeals in delight!  HAL!!!!!  I've missed you, you big lug.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I miss Hal so much.   Please give him a hug for me!



 Buttercup!  I've missed you so much!  It's been... oh, like eight days since I last saw you on Nothingland...


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie, baby!  

Someone needs to light a fire under TH to make him get the site back up and running, eh?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Cyberzombie, baby!
> 
> Someone needs to light a fire under TH to make him get the site back up and running, eh?



 He's waiting on a callback from Nutkin.  Nothingland's domain registration company gave Thomas bogus info, so he needs to get the real stuff from the Squirrel, who should be coming back from vacation today.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> /me squeals in delight! HAL!!!!! I've missed you, you big lug.




I've missed me too.... 

It's all good BC, good luck on the library, and ya know where ya can find me here or my LJ.


----------



## Henry (Aug 22, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Which project?
> 
> I am OK as Just me for now
> And I will check in from time to time.




Fall of Man, which I was playtesting for. The forum was pretty active, and then when all of the turmoil occurred, it was kinda... silent. 

Talk to you later! Be well, man.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Fall of Man, which I was playtesting for. The forum was pretty active, and then when all of the turmoil occurred, it was kinda... silent.




Yeah, I was kind of jonesing for that one myself. Is there any chance we'll ever see it, even in PDF?


----------



## Carrot Top (Aug 22, 2005)

oops


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 22, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was kind of jonesing for that one myself. Is there any chance we'll ever see it, even in PDF?




We are looking to see if any active publishers want this project since it is almost done and we have 90% of the art. If not I would like to get it done as a pdf, the art and story is so cool though I hope it gets to print.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 22, 2005)

Carrot Top said:
			
		

> oops




That was the funniest thing I have seen you say and I am embarrassed to say I have seen you in concert.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 22, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Someone needs to light a fire under TH to make him get the site back up and running, eh?



It's up now!

Hi Buttercup!!


----------



## fett527 (Aug 23, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Ashy and Wargolem.
> 
> And neither are going to be at GenCon




Anbody know anything about Ashy?  we've missed him in our story hour.  No activity since 8/3


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Anbody know anything about Ashy?  we've missed him in our story hour.  No activity since 8/3




He dropped his PbP games because cause he can no longer post from work, new proxy server, and he doesn't have the time to post from home.(link)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 23, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Anbody know anything about Ashy? we've missed him in our story hour. No activity since 8/3




New job, new kid, and he had a falling out with one publisher he used to work with. Don't ask, it was a bit of a trainwreck.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> New job, new kid, and he had a falling out with one publisher he used to work with. Don't ask, it was a bit of a trainwreck.




Trainwrecks are the interesting stories though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Trainwrecks are the interesting stories though.



Do tell.


----------



## caudor (Aug 23, 2005)

[Peeking over my cubicle]

Did I hear somebody say trainwreck?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 23, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do tell.




It can be summed up by saying that there was a profound personality conflict and a project with ownership that was, shall we say, obscure - at least to one person involved. If I get any more specific than that, I could really make some people mad, and it doesn't help that I was caught in the middle of that fiasco. Let's just say bygons are bygons, I think Ashy's a good guy, and I hope he's doing well these days.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 23, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> It can be summed up by saying that there was a profound personality conflict and a project with ownership that was, shall we say, obscure - at least to one person involved. If I get any more specific than that, I could really make some people mad, and it doesn't help that I was caught in the middle of that fiasco. Let's just say bygons are bygons, I think Ashy's a good guy, and I hope he's doing well these days.




Interesting.  Enk, dshai and I were actually becoming involved with Enkwell and it seemed things just kind of fell apart.  We were going to do a pdf...

Heck, Dshai527 actually stopped in and had lunch with him in July, I believe, on his way to Mississippi.

I'll have to just e-mail him, but I wanted to ask around first.


----------



## MojoGM (Aug 23, 2005)

*I'm Still Here!*

Hey all,

Thanks to Henry and BardStephenFox for missing us... 

Yes, I'm still kicking around...I lurk on the boards just about every day at work but rarely post. I'm trying to post more these days...but I'll never be the frequent and prolific poster Djeta is (she has something like 1000 posts or more to my 200 or so). The trouble with being a customer service phone rep is that once you start a post, you get a string of calls and don't get back to it for over an hour, then forget what you were supposed to be talking about  .

Djeta started a new job, which she likes very much, but no longer has the time during the day to cruise the messageboards. She works hard all day and usually stays later to work some overtime. We're so busy at home now with the two dogs (I don't know if we ever mentioned that Monty has a brother now, named Dodger) and other things that when she does get time to go on the computer, it's usually the Disney Boards to plot and plan our next trip (we went earlier this month, going back in February).

I'll direct her to this thread tonight so sh can stop in and say "hi". 

It's nice to know we're missed!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 23, 2005)

Well this is cool, to come back from GenCon and see posts here from Hal. We were discussing this thread on the drive out.

Hello Hal! Nice to see you around again! I see you are still not wearing any pants.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Well this is cool, to come back from GenCon and see posts here from Hal. We were discussing this thread on the drive out.
> 
> Hello Hal! Nice to see you around again! I see you are still not wearing any pants.




It has been and will be my belief that pants are more of a request rather than a rule....I choose pantless!


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah. Well, I don't frequent Nutkin/Nothingland. Nice to have updates on all those guys, though. Thanks.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 24, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Ah. Well, I don't frequent Nutkin/Nothingland. Nice to have updates on all those guys, though. Thanks.



 No prob.  Happy to pass on the info.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 31, 2005)

how about..... sepulchrave????????

update your storyhour dammit!!~~


----------

